# Filson Double Mackinaw Hat and Jacket / Hardy Boys



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

When I was young I read the Hardy Boys mysteries, probably like many of you here. I always enjoyed the cover art, which changed over the years, but always featured interesting scenes (and clothes). Recently I found the webpage below, which features all the covers in all the editions, I believe:

https://hardyboys.bobfinnan.com/hbart.htm

I became interested in the hat the Hardys were wearing on the successive covers of "The Mystery of Cabin Island." I did some research, and it appears that this hat is very similar to the Filson Double Mackinaw Cap (below):

My question is whether any of you have this cap, and (even if not) in what settings and with what other clothes such a cap would be appropriate? For some reason, I love it, but can't picture any setting in which I would wear it. The same goes for the Double Mackinaw Jacket:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The setting would be when it's very, very cold.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

AlanC said:


> The setting would be when it's very, very cold.


OK, so I invite jokes. Seriously, though, where? Not sure it would look right most places, even where it's very, very cold.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

M. Charles said:


> OK, so I invite jokes. Seriously, though, where? Not sure it would look right most places, even where it's very, very cold.


I would recommend at your cabin in the winter while chopping wood and whistling old Nat King Cole songs.

Didn't Ralph's dad, Darren McGavin, wear one in "A Christmas Story"?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Ice fishing in northern Minnesota. I also wear mine waterfowl hunting.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Ice fishing in northern Minnesota.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I like both items. I think the coat could be fairly versatile in a casual setting. The hat pretty much demands a country setting, though. I could never wear either item here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

M Charles: I truely do feel your pain...these days I wear mine, only on those occassions I am in a particularly sporting mood and want to pi**-off and (usually) incur the rath of the wife! She really hats that hat and...can you believe it...calls me, "Eagle", Elmer Fudd, when I wear it! We really should not have given them the vote! (winks)


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a Filson Mac Cruiser jacket in forest green and love it. I do wear it in town, but more often when I'm in the "country". Keep in mind a Double Mac is very heavy and is a lot stiffer than most Winter jackets.

I'll post a few pics of me & my Filson once I'm home.

Brian


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

vwguy said:


> I have a Filson Mac Cruiser jacket in forest green and love it. I do wear it in town, but more often when I'm in the "country". Keep in mind a Double Mac is very heavy and is a lot stiffer than most Winter jackets.
> 
> I'll post a few pics of me & my Filson once I'm home.
> 
> Brian


That would be great, Brian. I'd love to see the items in action.

I'm still laughing after reading Eagle's post.

Another thought: as memory serves, the only place I've ever actually seen a cap like this being worn in person was on the stage in London, in Agatha Christie's The Mousetrap. The play is set in an English country house, and guests get snowed in there for several days. A policeman comes on skis through the blizzard, and arrives at the door wearing that type of cap. So perhaps it is English, not American, in origin? Or else they appropriated it from us?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder.

Anyone who wants to test his memory of the brothers, family, and their stout chum can try this quiz:

https://laudatortemporisacti.blogspot.com/2004/11/hardy-boys-quiz.html


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

My dad had a cap with flaps like that from Herters (remember them?). It was insulated with goose down. He complained it was TOO warm.

Anyway, any kind of headgear with integral ear flaps is not going to be the most flattering thing in the world. But if you're freezing your ears, off they could be most welcome. I can't think of any occasion I would wear a cap like that except deer hunting (we don't have ice fishing in Tennessee, and I don't attend Packers games). 

On the other hand, I used to work in the environmental business, and the construction supervisor on our landfill project had a Filson Cruiser. It was perfect in that setting, and I often admired it. Filson makes great stuff. If you buy one Filson Cruiser, you won't ever need another.

Scott


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Ignatius J. Reilly wore something similar, in New Orleans of all places!


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

My brother has this hat. He wears it while snowboarding, breakdancing, duck hunting, and chopping wood at my grandparents cabin in Canada.
I also believe Biggie was a fan, some may remember the lines from "Juicy":

I let my tape rock 'til my tape popped
Smokin' weed and bamboo, sippin' on private stock 
Way back, when I had the red and black lumberjack 
With the hat to match 

Cheers.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

septa said:


> My brother has this hat. He wears it while snowboarding, *breakdancing*, duck hunting, and chopping wood at my grandparents cabin in Canada.
> I also believe Biggie was a fan, some may remember the lines from "Juicy":
> 
> I let my tape rock 'til my tape popped
> ...


LMAO, it's all good baby bay-bee, uh...


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Slightly off topic, but damn - those covers bring back memories. My grandmother bought 30-40 Hard Boys books for my brother and I. Read 'em all as a kid. I vividly recall most of those (more recent) covers - brings back memories.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Slightly off topic, but damn - those covers bring back memories. My grandmother bought 30-40 Hard Boys books for my brother and I. Read 'em all as a kid. I vividly recall most of those (more recent) covers - brings back memories.


Same here. I remember in grade school that "library day" was Friday, and I'd come home, eat dinner and sit up in my bed all evening reading my latest borrow.

What ever happened to Chet Morton? I found the name "Iola" very intriguing.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

that cover pic is small, but this hat is in the same vein too..another kind of classic. it's a real minnesota outdoor style IMHO.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Danny said:


> that cover pic is small, but this hat is in the same vein too..another kind of classic. it's a real minnesota outdoor style IMHO.


Come on, everybody knows Kromers come from da UP, eh.

Brian


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Come on, everybody knows Kromers come from da UP, eh.
> 
> Brian


Well the site says they were first made in Wisconsin although now the company is in Michigan. So...hmmm.

I'm a lousy east coaster so I can't discern these nuances at all 

When I see that style it just makes 'me' think of Minnesota, but what I really mean is that whole region.

Danny


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A couple pics of my Filson:










In case there was any doubt about which mobile phone is most Trad, here it is









I love my Filson, feels like a suit of armor when I'm wearing it. Knocks down the wind, it's "breathable" so you don't get too hot and stays warm even if you get wet. If you're thinking about buying a Double Mac, I'd try one on first so you can see what I mean about it being very heavy.

Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Danny said:


> Well the site says they were first made in Wisconsin although now the company is in Michigan. So...hmmm.
> 
> I'm a lousy east coaster so I can't discern these nuances at all
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, they were made in Milwaukee for many, many years, but the Kromer was heartily adopted by those in the UP so it's only fitting that's where they're now made.

Brian


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

^Thanks a lot, Brian. The Filson cruiser looks great on you, especially in the first picture (quite an appropriate setting). I might have to invest. And, yes, I think I would probably go with the regular rather than Double mac, given the weight. 

One question: You look pretty tall in the pics, and the jacket comes to about your waist. This looks nice. Do you think it would look different on a shorter person? I'm 5'11". I'm curious how far it would come down.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I'm 6'2" so it wouldn't come down that much on you. Best bet though would be to try one on, search the Filson site for a local retailer, there are a lot of them out there.

Brian


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

VW, that is an outstanding looking jacket. That green is perfect. I see that it is button only - no zipper. Is that an issue?

Is yours the double Mac? Did you get a tall?

I just got the Filson catalog. Lots to like in there.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

paper clip said:


> VW, that is an outstanding looking jacket. That green is perfect. I see that it is button only - no zipper. Is that an issue?
> 
> Is yours the double Mac? Did you get a tall?


No issues w/ the buttons, when in the car you need to undo the bottom button to sit comfortably.

Mine is the regular (non double) Mac Cruiser in a 44. I wear a 44L and it's plenty long for me, especially in the arms.

Brian


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Taliesin said:


> Ignatius J. Reilly wore something similar, in New Orleans of all places!


Also Horse Badorties. He wore the flaps down to protect his ears from Puerto Rican music, man.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> LMAO, it's all good baby bay-bee, uh...


Should it be too surprising? We know that Dre *rocks his khakis with a cuff and a crease*, and that as Method Man says:

Wu-Tang gotta be
The best thing since stocks in *Clark Wallabees* 
African killers bees *black watch*


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

septa said:


> Should it be too surprising? We know that Dre *rocks his khakis with a cuff and a crease*, and that as Method Man says:
> 
> Wu-Tang gotta be
> The best thing since stocks in *Clark Wallabees*
> African killers bees *black watch*


Nice. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't been around in a week so I missed some of these threads. However if anyone is looking to get the hats that was first mentioned. Please PM me as I may have something you would be interested in concerning that particular hat. In the green or red plaid. :icon_smile_big: 

No I don't have used ones either. ic12337:


----------

